# Widerrufsrecht beim DSL-Anschluss



## emnit (24 Mai 2005)

Hallo, eine Frage :
Unterlegt ein Vertrag auf DSL-Anschluss einem Widerrufsrecht beim Fernabsatzgesetz?
(dh. Ich kann innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt von Vertragsunterlagen vom Vertrag zurücktreten) ?

Gruß
emnit


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Frage mal bei Deinem Vertragspartner nach. Sollte das z. B. T-Online sein, dann gilt diese kostenlose Nummer hier für den Kundenservice DSL-Bestellung: 0800 - 12 12 999.


----------



## emnit (24 Mai 2005)

Es geht um 1&1 und die behaupten natürlich, dass ich in keinem Fall so ein Recht habe. Ich bin da der andere Meinung.


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Da es sich hier um einen Diensteistung handelt und nicht um eine gekaufte, bewegliche Sache, könnte 1 & 1 (mMn) richtig liegen - das steht aber alles in deren AGB. Warum willst Du den Anschluss jetzt nicht mehr? Bedenke, dass Du mit 1 & 1 einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, der an eine Mindestlaufzeit geknüpft sein wird.


----------



## Stalker2002 (24 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Warum willst Du den Anschluss jetzt nicht mehr? Bedenke, dass Du mit 1 & 1 einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, der an eine Mindestlaufzeit geknüpft sein wird.



Ich vermute mal stark, das er mit der mitgeteilten "Lieferzeit" nicht ganz konform geht. Derzeit gibt es bei 1&1 massive Lieferprobleme für VoIP-Hardware, mit Lieferzeiten bis zu 2-3 Monaten.
Leider lässt sich 1&1 nicht darauf ein, bis zur lieferbarkeit der gewünschten Hardware, dem Kunden per kostenlosem Leihmodem wenigstens die Basisfunktionalität des DSL-Anschlusses zu geben. Über diese Lieferprobleme wird man üblicherweise nicht vor dem Vertragsabschluß informiert, obwohl die Problematik bei 1&1 bekannt ist.

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

In so ´nem Fall kann man (mEn) sehr wohl vom Vertrag zurück treten, wenn die Lieferzeit nicht angemessen ist, ob das der ISP will oder nicht. Der Vertrag würde ja bereits bei der Bereitstellung nicht vollständig vom Vertraggeber erfüllt werden. Aber lassen wir uns doch den tatsächlichen Grund erst nennen, bevor wir weiter spekulieren.


----------



## emnit (24 Mai 2005)

Ich habe am 31.12.2004 ein Antrag auf 2GB-Traffic /DSL gestellt. Sollte nach 5 Tagen freigeschaltet werden. 
Am 15.04 habe ich erfahren, dass 1&1 ein neues Angebot vorgestellt hat: FlatRate für Preis von meinem 2GB-TrafficTarif.
Habe natürlich Antrag zurückgezogen: Widerruf per Einschreiben +Fax und ein neues Tarif beantragt.
Am 17.04.05 (!) Wurde ich informiert, dass am 21.04  endlich freigeschaltet wird und zwar mit dem alten Tarif. Neuer Antrag wurde zurückgewiesen. Ich habe mich mit der Hotline von 1&1 in Verbindung gesetzt mit Bitte um Erklärung.
Die Begründung der 1&1 lautete jedes Mal anders.
Zuerst dass ein Widerruf nur 6 Tage vor dem Freischalten möglich ist (meine Meinung nach ist es rechtswidrig und steht nicht in den AGB’s), danach dass 14-tätige Widerrufsrecht bekommen nur die, die den Tarif weder aktiviert noch benutzt haben (ich habe angeblich mein Tarif benutzt- was nicht stimmt, weil ich meine Zugangsdaten noch im versiegeltem Umschlag habe) und letztendlich dass im diesem Fall das Widerrufsrecht nicht zuseht, weil das sog. „Maßgeschneiderter Vertrag“ ist.
Jetzt nach einem Monat habe ich die erste Rechnung im meinem Briefkasten.


----------



## Counselor (24 Mai 2005)

emnit schrieb:
			
		

> (ich habe angeblich mein Tarif benutzt- was nicht stimmt, weil ich meine Zugangsdaten noch im versiegeltem Umschlag habe)


Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Auftrags begonnen hat (also zB einen Nutzeraccount angelegt hat).


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

emnit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am 31.12.2004 ein Antrag auf 2GB-Traffic /DSL gestellt ....
> Am 17.04.05 (!) Wurde ich informiert, dass am 21.04  endlich freigeschaltet ...


Du warst schon vor dem 31.12. Kunde bei 1&1, oder? Und konntest erst später den den (damals) neuen Tarif nutzen, da ein Tarifwechsel erst ab April möglich war?
Wenn nun zwischenzeitlich nochmals ein attraktiverer Tarif nachgeschoben worden ist, haste mEn Pech gehabt - jetzt wirste wieder warten müssen, bis der nächste Tarifwechsel möglich ist.


----------



## emnit (24 Mai 2005)

_Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Auftrags begonnen hat (also zB einen Nutzeraccount angelegt hat)._

 Kurze Begründung oder mindestens Quelle?

_Du warst schon vor dem 31.12. Kunde bei 1&1, oder? Und konntest erst s......._

Nein, ich war kein Kunde von 1&1


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

emnit schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich war kein Kunde von 1&1


Wieso dauert dann die Freischaltung ab Bestellung knapp 4 Monate? Das verstehe ich nicht - ein Monat ist i. d. R. schon viel, gute zwei Wochen aber üblich.


----------



## emnit (24 Mai 2005)

1&1 hat am Ende des Jahres eine große Werbeaktion geschaltet und hat später Probleme mit  der Vertragerfüllung. Die Freischaltung wurde von einer Woche auf die nächste verschoben- bis Mitte April.


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Recht, Gesetze, AGB - hin oder her, bei mir wäre das ein Fall für die Holzhacker-Methode. Denen hätte ich schon lange ihr Klump wieder unfrei zugeschickt und eine außerordentliche Kündigung in rüdem Ton obendrein.


----------



## emnit (24 Mai 2005)

DSL braucht man heutzutage und die anderen sind nicht besser.
Trotzdem hätte gerne gewusst, ob ich Recht habe oder nicht.


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

emnit schrieb:
			
		

> DSL braucht man heutzutage und die anderen sind nicht besser.


Wem erzählst Du das? Und von wegen nicht besser - T-Online brauchte bei mir vor einiger Zeit nur ganze 10 Tage, bis ich online war. Bei derartigen Freischalt-/Lieferschwierigkeiten ist der ISP für meine Begriffe durchgefallen.


			
				emnit schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem hätte gerne gewusst, ob ich Recht habe oder nicht.


So ganz genau wird die Frage hier im Forum wohl kaum zu klären sein, da das dann schon wieder in Richtung verbotener Rechtsberatung geht. Außerdem sind Ferndiagnosen sicher nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## Counselor (24 Mai 2005)

emnit schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Begründung oder mindestens Quelle?


§ 312 d Abs. 3 BGB. Allerdings stelle ich mir hier zwei Fragen:
* Wann wurde der Vertrag von 1&1 erstmals bestätigt (ich meine keine Eingangsbestätigung, sondern eine verbindliche Zusage)?
* Hat 1&1 auf mögliche Verzögerungen bei der Freischaltung zusammen mit dem Bestätigungsschreiben hingewiesen?


----------



## emnit (28 Mai 2005)

Hallo
Da, der Auftrag per Internet abgegeben wurde, noch am gleichen Tag kam eine Mail mit dem Titel „Bestelleingang“.
Am 14.01.05 kam ein Schreiben mit der Überschrift „Ihr 1&1 DSL-Anschluss wird kommen – wir tun alles dafür“
Ich habe eine Kopie als pdf angehängt.
Gruß
Marian


----------



## Counselor (28 Mai 2005)

Dann würde ich doch glatt vom Vertrag zurücktreten.


----------



## emnit (30 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder so eine von diesen Antworten bekommen: 

_Sehr geehrte Frau N[],

Ich bedauere, dass es in der Vergangenheit Grund zur Beschwerde gegeben hat. 

Einer Rückgabe Ihres 1&1 DSL+ Paketes können wir nicht zustimmen. Unsere Allgemeinen Verkaufs-, Lieferungs- und Zahlungsbedingungen sehen kein allgemeines Rückgaberecht vor. Das Rücktrittsrecht entfällt, sobald mit der Verfügungstellung der Dienstleistung begonnen wird.


Bitte haben Sie Verständnis für unsere Entscheidung.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Ich wünsche Ihnen ein angenehmes Wochenende.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Technischer Support
1&1 Internet AG_

Was kann ich noch tun?
Gruß
Marian

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Counselor (30 Mai 2005)

emnit schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Allgemeinen Verkaufs-, Lieferungs- und Zahlungsbedingungen sehen kein allgemeines Rückgaberecht vor. Das Rücktrittsrecht entfällt, sobald mit der Verfügungstellung der Dienstleistung begonnen wird.


Nö. 
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/323.html


----------



## scrat007 (30 Mai 2005)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe haben sie bis jetzt nicht mal die hardware geliefert, oder? dann haben die ja den vertrag nicht erfüllt. Und solange der anschluß nicht vollständig von ihnen bereitgestellt ist (sowohl freischaltung als hardware) können die ja nicht mal geld verlangen weil sie ja keine leistung erbringen in meinen augen.


----------



## emnit (30 Mai 2005)

Doch, die haben die Hardware geliefert.
Liegt jedoch noch originalversiegelt bei mir.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Mai 2005)

Die Hardware ist ja offensichtlich eine Warenlieferung. Wäre ein netter Zug das Fernabsatzrecht auszuhebeln, indem man diese an eine (unsinnige) Dienstleistung koppeln würde. Dann würde z. B. der Händler meine Sachen für mich einpacken und auf den Weg bringen und aus diesem Grund das mir zustehende Rücktrittsrecht verweigern. Schließlich hat er da schon mit der Ausführung begonnen.
Ein reiner Dienstleistungsvertrag ist es jedenfalls nicht. Ich frage mich, ob es überhaupt nur ein einziger Vertrag ist...


----------



## pianist38 (11 Juni 2005)

*Höherstufung des Datenverkehrs sollte möglich sein*

Du hast dich wahrscheinlich etwas unglücklich verhalten, und hättest einfach ohne Kündigung ein Upgrade des Vertrages beantragen sollen. Ich habe vermutlich einen ähnlichen Vertrag, auch noch am 31.12. abgeschlossen. Da ich außerhalb des günstigen city-flat-Bereichs lebe, und mir 2 GB bisher gereicht haben, ist das für mich auch kein Problem.

Einmal abgesehen davon, daß 1&1 dir vielleicht aus Kulanz für die 4 Monate Wartezeit die bessere Flat gegeben hätte, stand in den AGB, daß jeweils zum Monatsende eine Höherstufung des Datenlimits möglich ist. Du musst nicht 12 Monate bei 2 GB bleiben, damit ist auch die unbegrenzte Flat möglich. Nur herunterstufen geht während der ersten 12 Monate nicht.  Und für die Flat kann 1&1 dir dann eigentlich nicht mehr berechnen, als sie jetzt tatsächlich kostet.

Da zum Vertragspaket, die Freischaltung von DSL bei der Telekom gehörte, hat 1&1 bereits einen Teil erfüllt. Wenn du vorher kein DSL hattest, müsstest du bei einer Kündigung die Anschlußgebühr an 1&1 zurück zahlen, dazu käme noch das Rückporto für umsonst oder sehr günstig bereitgestellte Hardware, und sicher eine in dem Fall berechtigte Bearbeitungsgebühr. Ob sich das dann noch lohnt? 

Bei mir hat der Anschluß übrigens reibungslos weniger als 20 Tage gedauert. Du hättest dich beschweren sollen, und die Dienstleistung anmahnen müssen. Allerdings lag das Problem wohl bei der Telekom, die natürlich erst einmal ihre eigenen Kunden versogt, und die Anschlüsse der Reseller warten lässt.

Die angebliche Aktivierung klingt allerdings etwas unseriös und wäre zur  Not zu widerlegen.


----------

